

App.net Drops Its Price From $50 to $36/Year w $5/Month Plan - whelps
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/01/app-net-now-has-20000-users-drops-its-price-from-50-to-36-per-year-introduces-a-5-per-month-plan/

======
zimpenfish
$100/year for API access is a bit steep though.

~~~
bluetidepro
It's only $50 for API access...? _screenshot:_ <http://bluetide.pro/2pxK>

...and FYI, I still that even that is pricey.

